# Don Mueang to Taipei



## ikankayak (Oct 24, 2014)

A friend has just contacted me from Taiwan to let me know that Tiger air will start flying from Don Mueang to Taipei from the middle of next month. Apparently the cost of the flight is only 2100 Baht each way. I know where I will be going for my next Visa Run. Can anyone give me some info about Taipei? Places to stay and eat. Thanks.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought visa runs were a thing of the past? Do enlighten us. In return, I will give you TPE info.


----------

